# How long until noobs take over the forum?



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Everyone here is really nice, no lame threads, not even this sub forum........................
But we all know eventually if we keep growing, we are going to get taken over by noobs, right?
For example. Ultimate-Guitar was once a really good forum, just like this for like a year, until they got really huge and noobs took it over. Now go in the pit, they have threads like "Can I light my guitar on fire and play it at the same time", "What can I do to make my thing bigger?" and other stupid questions.

Another example is Harmony Central. They were really good when they first came out. Now look at it. Even the mods have given up on that forum, they don't even want to go there because of the noobs.

I really hope that this forum doesn't get overpopulated with noobs. How long do you guys think it will be - IF it happens.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Well the goal would be to keep that kind of stuff off here all together, or at least limit it to the Have Your Say forum. We will try to moderate the best we can but members can always report threads that are deemed beyond the limits and we can deal with that.

The forum is certainly growing so we will see how it goes. So far we have a great bunch of people.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I hope that our admins, and mods will take car of any noobs that join.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Im sure they will. I just hope we're still safe when *all *the noobs rush in.


----------



## TheTallCoolOne (May 15, 2006)

Well, lets see how it goes,
I'm a noob in here and I plan to rule the world one day so I decided to start here. :2guns: 
Will you let me? :confused-smiley-010 

 :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Not sure I'm understanding the word.....noobs..:confused-smiley-010 
Does it rhyme with..boobs ??? 
If so what does that mean ???
Or do you mean knobs or nobs ???


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*You say potato...*



faracaster said:


> Not sure I'm understanding the word.....noobs..:confused-smiley-010
> Does it rhyme with..boobs ???
> If so what does that mean ???
> Or do you mean knobs or nobs ???


Boobs may indeed be involved, it depends on the noob I suppose.

It comes from "newbee", someone new to a forum. Over at the Ampage site it's used for someone just beginning to learn about tube amps and tube electronics.

"Knobs" has been a term used by radio and tv techs for years to describe management. There are big knobs and there are little knobs....little knobs that have a big effect and big knobs that do nothing...


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

So far this has been a fairly mature , and knowledgable crowd and I hope it stays that way. :thanks5qx: 

CT.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Noobs newbs nubs and so forth is used a lot in the gaming world. People who dont know what the hell about anything and end up talking a bunch of BS. Speaking of that. Time for Starcraft. Anyone up for any?


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Noobs newbs nubs and so forth is used a lot in the gaming world. People who dont know what the hell about anything and end up talking a bunch of BS. Speaking of that. Time for Starcraft. Anyone up for any?


No, but I'm getting back into Diablo 2 soon!


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> No, but I'm getting back into Diablo 2 soon!


CD Key PLZ!


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

SinCron said:


> CD Key PLZ!


N64H-7J9X-JMCN-NG74
WVE6-RTNC-TFHG-EVXP
NDGX-TGNK-XPGE-GGWR


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Can I play online with those? Now I gotta clear some space and downlo......buy the game used from a respectable dealer at a low price....

Edit: PWN WT TEH HOXORZ!!!!!11!11111!11!. I had a craving and that satisfied it.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Im missing a disc (the play one i think) so i cant play Diablo II


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Did you buy it? Do you own a legal copy? If so, download it . I used to have it and then I lent it to a friend and he had the balls to give me the demo back.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I bought it at a store for $10 when it was missing the disc. I borrowed one from a friend for a bit (or I might have found a patch to play it without) but I had to uninstall it cause of my dad..


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Can I play online with those? Now I gotta clear some space and downlo......buy the game used from a respectable dealer at a low price....
> 
> Edit: PWN WT TEH HOXORZ!!!!!11!11111!11!. I had a craving and that satisfied it.


I dunno, I got those off a keygen I got from mscracks. Probably not, alot of games you can only only register it once with the CDkey. Like Steam applications, for example.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Yea nowhere around here sells D2 anymore.


----------



## Smurf42 (Jun 17, 2006)

I always wrote it n00bs.......


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> Another example is Harmony Central. They were really good when they first came out. Now look at it. Even the mods have given up on that forum, they don't even want to go there because of the noobs.
> .


...harmony central quickly became a magnet for neocon hate-mongerers and gave them an opportunity to bash their favourite targets, ie anyone who is not white, male, american and heterosexual. it is a virtual cesspool of neocon hate. that is unlikely to happen here, hopefully...

-dh


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Just a thought but weren't we all noobs at one point?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Ripper said:


> Just a thought but weren't we all noobs at one point?



...he means "new"? yeah, nothing wrong with that.

-dh


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...harmony central quickly became a magnet for neocon hate-mongerers and gave them an opportunity to bash their favourite targets, ie anyone who is not white, male, american and heterosexual. it is a virtual cesspool of neocon hate. that is unlikely to happen here, hopefully...
> 
> -dh


Actually, I'd extend the HC hate-mongering to pretty much anybody with an opinion. There's a lot of folks over there who spend their days looking for people to dump on, often for simply stating their opinion. I don't think it even matters if they agree or not.

The sad thing is there's a core of people over there who REALLY know their stuff and are genuinely helpful (kinda like Wild Bill around here). Our own James Peters comes to mind, along with Derek Bernier from RockSolidAmps, Trace from VoodooAmps, Ed Deganaro from THD (I think), and a few others. It's a shame really that the place has degenerated into the farce that it is now.

And speaking of farces, my post count now makes me a "guitar god". That's the funniest thing I've seen all day! It's like saying Cheeze Whiz really is cheese!


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> Actually, I'd extend the HC hate-mongering to pretty much anybody with an opinion. There's a lot of folks over there who spend their days looking for people to dump on, often for simply stating their opinion. I don't think it even matters if they agree or not.
> 
> The sad thing is there's a core of people over there who REALLY know their stuff and are genuinely helpful (kinda like Wild Bill around here). Our own James Peters comes to mind, along with Derek Bernier from RockSolidAmps, Trace from VoodooAmps, Ed Deganaro from THD (I think), and a few others. It's a shame really that the place has degenerated into the farce that it is now.
> 
> And speaking of farces, my post count now makes me a "guitar god". That's the funniest thing I've seen all day! It's like saying Cheeze Whiz really is cheese!


I thought it was really cheese!!


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> I really hope that this forum doesn't get overpopulated with noobs. How long do you guys think it will be - IF it happens.


 Its true having too many noobs can mess a place up. But that can sometimes help it out as well. 

I go to many other boards(such as UG and RR), but I go to GC for mature conversations. There isnt much flames and not many people yelling at each other for not liking the same kind of music as they do. 

But thats also the reason I dont come here often. I can discuss music and talk about other things too, but without idiots to come and get flamed it gets a lil boring (to me anyways). Im not saying we should get noobs in here, (because it seems to be fine the way it is) but an idiot or two wouldnt hurt.


As for the time when the noobs start pouring in, no one can say.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

This site needs new members. And so does instrumentauction.ca . The more people that use that site, the better t will be for everyone.

First of all I don't think the forum will get as large as some of the others because it's got a specific Canadian theme. And second those forums are so large, that they have given up on tightly moderating them which I don't think would happen here.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

mick7 said:


> but an idiot or two wouldnt hurt.
> 
> 
> As for the time when the noobs start pouring in, no one can say.



..... you rang?


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

QUOTE"I just hope we're still safe when all the noobs rush in."..... Take me to your leader... Hand over your forum. All resistance is Futile.-Jerryjg,chief boob- United Federation of Noobs.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Let's keep things respectable around here.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Whatzanewbie anyway? I used to be a mod here back in the day but got super busy with other stuffs. Its still guitar stuff, so its not like we speak a different language....Well, maybe we do, but when it comes to guitars, its all good. Bring on the next gen........


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow old necro thread...


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

The same thing happened at gearpage.net. It's the biggest, and now the worst guitar forum, IMO, full or trolls, troublemakers, wise
guys, and stoned Millennial idiots. And maybe some stoned Boomer idiots as well. No offense intended to anyone. The admins can't control it. You need a real thick skin to survive over there.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Chito said:


> Wow old necro thread...


Yup, and this one was dead for 16 years.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Most of the guys in the original part of the thread are gone, except faracaster and torndownunit. Stratocaster lasted until 2019.

I guess we are the noobs.

I would certainly be interested in "Can I light my guitar on fire and play it at the same time".


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Hammerhands said:


> "Can I light my guitar on fire and play it at the same time"


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep. The forum wasn't 6 months old when this thread was started. So far, so good.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

bw66 said:


> Yep. The forum wasn't 6 months old when this thread was started. So far, so good.


So the thread was started by noobs? When did they take over?


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Phukin' nooobs!!!!!😡


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 417251


Of course the noob who has a profile from 2019 would post a pic of a guitar on fire. Go back to Ultimate Guitar, Larry.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I like how it morphed into talking about playing video games using CDs and pass keys etc. Subtle sarcasm or genuine irony...both work.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> So the thread was started by noobs? When did they take over?


I noticed that as well--thread started in May 2006--member joined Feb 2006
Scott posts second & has a join date in 2005--and he started this.

So I guess the noobs took over.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Build a wall!!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Are noobs the same as norks?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

So what was the cutoff date then? I'm actually surprised when I saw thia thread as I can't remember seeing it before. But then that's over 15 years ago. But being that the forum started in Dec 2005, May 2006 was only 4-5 months since the start, isn't everyone a noob then?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I joined January 3rd, so you guys made it until then by my reckoning.


----------

